
Found: Blackhole 17 times our own Sun - virmundi
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/147933/20160407/galaxy-ngc-1600-hosts-gigantic-black-hole-17-billion-times-more-massive-than-the-sun.htm
======
rootbear
The black hole they found has 17 _billion_ solar masses, not 17! That's a very
large black hole and it was found in an unexpected place.

